# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Moose ! Art

## Tara

i have no scanner. behold, pictures of my art.
also, check out my other thread called 'Moose ! Photography'.

testing out water colors (this was from today):



my dog Hank, this was from over a year ago:



a sexy horse:



playing around with the idea of fuu dogs:



CLOSE UP:



another fuu dog inspired doodle:



everyone likes monkeys:



a beautiful man:



drawing pin up girls is a lot of fun:



wolverine, he is so sexy:



a sketch my dog chillaxin':



the sexiest walrus you will ever see:



one of the best sketchbook covers i've ever made:



a quick half-sketch of my sleeping dog:



barred owl:



bull terrier, as it says:



norwegian buhund, as it says:



a portrait of my friend:



another great sketchbook cover, the white rectangles say "Gregory Potemkin was emotionally vulnerable immediately after her many politically powerful lovers."



this was inspired by http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgQqSVrkkag :



a guy with an afro touching Spock's chest, yay:




and that's all for now, kids.
i'll upload some more tomorrow.  :smiley:

----------


## Invader

I'm impressed by all of your dogs, you have an excellent sense of form. The 
watercolor bear is great too, looks like it came right off a professional 
animator's pad in the making of Disney's _Brother Bear._

And Spock. Gotta love the Spock.

----------


## dorpis

> i have no scanner. behold, pictures of my art.
> also, check out my other thread called 'Moose ! Photography'.
> 
> testing out water colors (this was from today):
> 
> 
> drawing pin up girls is a lot of fun:



 ::banana::  :drool:  :Clap:  ::thumbup::

----------


## Tara

Thank you so much, both of you. Your comments are much appreciated.  :smiley:

----------


## Robot_Butler

Great drawings! 

Your wolverine sketch reminded me of this guy:
http://wolverinedaily.blogspot.com/
Brilliant!

----------


## Tara

MORE ARRRRT.

a five second sketch i made just to use some left over watercolor paint:



my interpretation of a unicorn:



blind contour of my friend:



tyrannosaurus rex:



another t-rex:



some jolly raptors having a chat:



a quick sketch of my dog (she moves a lot while laying down so it's hard to get a full sketch):



a rabbit character i started creating but never drew again:



i see your mom:



THIS ONE'S FOR YOU RABIA!!



sexy ladaaay:



a messy sketch of a fluffy wolf:



some beautiful post-bio test L4D fanart:



india ink/watercolor/BEAR:



india ink/watercolor/ELK:



india ink/watercolor/COYOTE:



india ink/watercolor/RAVEN:

----------


## no-Name

Quality.

I enjoy the watercolour ones especially. Arty art.

----------


## dreamnoob

damm... wow thats good art
how long do you spend on each drawing/painting??

----------


## ♥Mark

These are all _really_ good.

----------


## Tara

Thank you Mark. I lost.  :smiley: 

Nob, I usually don't spend more than an hour and a half on my work. Most of the things I've posted are just quick sketches, things that took less than an hour.
When it comes to wildlife art, I'm very fast. Although I've done two pictures of dogs that took about 5 hours because I drew each hair individually.

Some of the watercolors (like the ones done in ink) took about 30 mins (I usually finished two in one art period at school). Occasionally, when I'm feeling very inspired, I will finish a piece of work in around 2 hours and constantly edit it for the next few days, then I may trace it onto another piece of paper, ink it, color it, etc.

Eventually I'll take some pictures of big art projects though, ones that I've done on large pieces of wood, one of them almost as big as me.

----------


## kingofclutch

The bear one is reaaallllyyy good.

----------


## Xox

Hehe.  ::D:  I love the angst smiley.

Everything is superb, and you have a great sense of humour!

----------


## Tara

> Hehe.  I love the angst smiley.
> 
> Everything is superb, and you have a great sense if humour!




Al;akfjlsf THANKS, you sneaky little rabbit.  ::hug::

----------


## IrisRavenstar

Hi Anonymoose,

I LOVE the blue bear.  I have a little bear who appears in many of my healing dreams.  He's like a real bear, alive, but only as tall as the palm of my hand.  He's my healer bear, and bears are actually common symbols of healing.  One day, he appeared all blue, and I realized he was telling me I was allowing myself to fall into a bit of depression, and needed to take action to turn it around.  Before I had my bleeding ulcer actually hurt and need to be diagnosed, he appeared in my shirt pocket in a dream, and bent over double and said, "Tummy hurt!" in a little child's voice.  So, your blue bear and the other bear in your second set reminded me of him.

And the raven one made me go "Ooooooo!"  I love ravens.  The wolves were great too.  I think the wildlife ones are my favorites because you really capture them well and the touch of color around them sets them off beautifully.  Thanks for sharing!

----------


## ClouD

Moose, I am loving THESE.
THOSE ONES ABOVE.

All of them.

----------


## Tara

Iris, that's amazing that you have a healing bear. I've been meaning to create some massive bear DC. He'll have antlers and we'll travel the dream world together.
It will be _glorious_. *o*

Cloud, I am loviing YOU. Secretly, when you're asleep.
;D

----------


## IrisRavenstar

> Iris, that's amazing that you have a healing bear. I've been meaning to create some massive bear DC. He'll have antlers and we'll travel the dream world together.
> It will be _glorious_. *o*
> 
> Cloud, I am loviing YOU. Secretly, when you're asleep.
> ;D



I posted my poem "Listen to the Heartbeat" on my poetry thread for you... it was another dream with Little Bear in it.

Hmmm... antlers might be a problem during winter hibernation... hard to curl up for a long winters sleep, ya know!  But traveling the world with a bear sounds as if you've been reading the Golden Compass, or watching the movie?  I still have the third book in the series to read, but finished the first two before my dog Shaman died last year, and haven't yet gotten back to them to read the third.  Phillip Pullman is the author.  Very fascinating, and cool bears!

Gotta go cook now.  Hungry dog and hungry dog mama.

----------


## Flavour of Night

I like... them all.

----------


## Tara

Thank you... very much.

----------


## Anomalous

hahaha these are great, you're very skilled but I can tell you don't take yourself too seriously, which is unfortunately somewhat rare in the art world.

post more!

----------


## khh

Wow. Some of those were totally amazing.

----------


## Lulian

Out of curiosity, what brands/pencil grades do you use?

----------


## Tara

i use any pencils i can find. usually ones just laying around.
if i'm lucky, one of my friends will have a pencil set. usually staedtler (the blue ones).

one time i drew a picture with chocolate and other time with soy sauce and a chopstick.

----------


## Lulian

If you're using standard graphite pencils, they are likely HB2. You should consider purchasing a complete pencil set, ranging from 9H to 9B. They REALLY make a difference. Although your art is perfectly fine as it is. :-)

----------


## Tara

agreed. only like... two of the pictures up there were done with a pencil set.
i was given one for my birthday but it was stolen before i could use it.

one day, i'll stop being lazy, and buy some.

----------


## Lulian

Someone stole your pencil set? Wow, dirty move. Although they are kinda expensive, and even more expensive when compared to just regular HB2s. $24-$26 USD for a full Derwent pencil set...and it was on sale. Even fancy pen brands can be expensive.

http://i26.tinypic.com/o60llj.jpg

That all cost around $64 USD. Granted, the store I bought them from was slightly overpriced. The Sakura Micron pens cost $27 alone. Although again, they really do make quite a difference.

http://i32.tinypic.com/5fkpdw.jpg

Try drawing something like that with a sharpie/ballpoint pen.  :tongue2: 
So if you get the chance, you should seriously consider loading up on the fancy stuff. It's worth the investment.

----------


## CanceledCzech

I have to say the watercolor animal drawings are my favorite. Also, raptors.

----------


## Tarsier

Those ink and watercolor ones are really good.

----------


## panta-rei

Very very good, Moose.

----------


## Tara

Thanks guys. 8D
I never posted my srsly srs art projects yet. They're so big though. Takin' pics is a hassle.

----------


## Man of Steel

Holy crappola Moose.


Those India ink/watercolors are AMAZING. The rest are awesome, but those are FANTABULISTERRITARAFICULOUS!

----------


## Tara



----------


## guitarboy

Some of them are incredible, some are funny.

----------


## panta-rei

-shudders-

Creepy.

----------


## Flashdance

You have an amazing talent.

Please keep sharing your art with us.

----------


## TamiDoll

Nice watercolours! And I like your rough sketches. Esp the Wolverine one lol.

----------


## DeeryTheDeer

Your art is absolutely amazing, Moose. How long have you been drawing?

----------

